# Anybody have college orientation?



## Lone Wayfarer (Jul 25, 2015)

I have college orientation tomorrow and I am extremely stressed right now. Orientation is from 7 a.m to 6p.m so there is bound to be some uncomfortable moments:serious:


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Not trying to scare you or anything, but your orientation leaders might get you to participate in some ice breakers with the other soon-to-be students. Nothing personal, they just want you to be able to make friends in your new environment.


----------



## Lone Wayfarer (Jul 25, 2015)

acidicwithpanic said:


> Not trying to scare you or anything, but your orientation leaders might get you to participate in some ice breakers with the other soon-to-be students. Nothing personal, they just want you to be able to make friends in your new environment.


I've been told and I'm really not looking forward to doing them :serious:


----------



## littlebells091 (Jul 25, 2015)

Lone Wayfarer said:


> I've been told and I'm really not looking forward to doing them :serious:


You'll get through this! I hope its relatively painless for you  I have a really really hard time with forced interactions/ group interviews and the like. My orientation didn't have any icebreakers or "talk circles." (thank god).


----------



## Lone Wayfarer (Jul 25, 2015)

littlebells091 said:


> You'll get through this! I hope its relatively painless for you  I have a really really hard time with forced interactions/ group interviews and the like. My orientation didn't have any icebreakers or "talk circles." (thank god).


Thanks for the encouragement :smile2:. I also have a hard time with forced interaction especially in front of many people. My orientation seems really rushed so I hope I don't have any ice breakers but if I do I'll try my best :laugh:


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Lone Wayfarer said:


> I've been told and I'm really not looking forward to doing them


They only last a few minutes, so you'll get through it.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

one of the reason i refuse to go to college.


----------



## lethe1864 (Jun 25, 2014)

good luck!!! 
I remember my orientation had some of those ice breaker games but thankfully they didnt involve much talking just like interactive things 
but try not to get worked up about it cause everyone is nervous too, and even if something awkward happens nobody will remember cause there is so much going on
it was actually fun, awkward but a good memory looking back 
you will do great!!


----------



## littlebells091 (Jul 25, 2015)

Lone Wayfarer said:


> Thanks for the encouragement :smile2:. I also have a hard time with forced interaction especially in front of many people. My orientation seems really rushed so I hope I don't have any ice breakers but if I do I'll try my best :laugh:


Anytime forced reactions are expected from me my anxieties jump exponentially :eyes


----------



## bruised (Feb 10, 2013)

iCod said:


> one of the reason i refuse to go to college.


You don't have to go to orientation


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

lethe1864 said:


> everyone is nervous too


This is a lie

--------

I'd say, yah, the icebreakers are gonna suck no question, but other then that, don't worry. It'll just be listening to the orientation leader. You probably won't even be in your orientation group's classes.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

It's horrible. I threw up before mine out of nervousness. They make you talk to people. OMG It was soo horrifying.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Imbored21 said:


> It's horrible. I threw up before mine out of nervousness. They make you talk to people. OMG It was soo horrifying.


Yeah this, not trying to scare you or anything but they are AWFUL I almost literally **** myself. They make you get up in front of a bunch of strange looking students and talk about your major and yourself and stuff omfg.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

I actually thought mine went really well but I was terrified beforehand because I had to stay in the dorms for a couple of nights.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Wow this is a late reply, but I hope that you had fun!

I have orientation in 2 weeks, and I'm already starting to feel what you were feeling. Orientation at my school lasts like a week at my school, since we're going to stay in our dorms. I want things to go well, but I feel like I'll make things awkward.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I never went to orientation


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Mine was pretty good. C=


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

mine's next week

roommate said it was the most boring thing ever lol


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

Had it before, but I engaged in none of the social activities.

Am I bad for doing that?


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Even in graduate school, I have to do an orientation. Hopefully, no dancing and s***.


----------



## sophiam (Mar 9, 2014)

went to mine a couple of weeks ago and it honestly wasn't that bad
i actually made friends and really liked the campus!!


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

HellCell said:


> Had it before, but I engaged in none of the social activities.
> 
> Am I bad for doing that?


No, you're smart.


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

iCod said:


> No, you're smart.


:grin2:

But, what about those friends I could have made? I can live without friends, but that's besides the point.


----------



## Lone Wayfarer (Jul 25, 2015)

I have an update guys. My orientation got canceled but I now have it an a few days. I'm up honestly not as nervous as I was before I don't know why . Anyways thanks for the experience and encouragement everyone!


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I had one earlier this week and it sucked. They made us get up and interact by playing this game trying to find what we have in common with other people. I did my best to fake it and I got through it but it was still awkward and I felt lost/stressed out. College really sucks. I don't mind the studying part but damn does it suck to be forced to socialize with people I have little to nothing in common with. (Which is true for the most part.) It makes me feel almost guilty for making others feel uneasy and uncomfortable.


----------

